

Ask HN: How do you measure your site's speed? - johnndege

Do you create your own script? Or use some sort of service?
======
sundar22in
Have you tried YSlow firefox plugin? It will help you measuring the loading
time.

<http://developer.yahoo.com/yslow/>

Following link might be useful in improving the loading time of your pages
<http://developer.yahoo.com/performance/rules.html>

~~~
johnndege
Thanks

------
Concours
you could also try <http://www.webpagetest.org> , it shows you the bottlenecks
as well.

~~~
johnndege
Thanks, much appreciated

